# [SOLVED] Help!! Cannot install ZoneAlarm Free



## spod (May 18, 2005)

During Installation I get an Error box titled "vsmon.exe - Unable to locate component", Inside error box contains statement, This application has failed to start because ssleay.dll was not found. Re-installling the application may fix the problem. After closing error box I get another error box "TrueVector Service" box, inside box, TrueVector Service has encountered a problem and needs to close.


----------



## spod (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Help!! Cannot install ZoneAlarm Free-(Fixed)*

ZoneAlarm took care of the issue for me, found that i had some hidden files that were not properly deleted which would not allow me to install the new version.


----------

